# Please help



## marih (Mar 30, 2013)

Me and a friend had joined IF&AMM and found it to be clandestine after doing some research. What do I need to do to become a legal regular mason. We already left the lodge. What now?

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## marih (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh and we live in Farmersville Texas

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## RHS (Mar 30, 2013)

Never even heard of that. 

Is there a reg lodge in your town? 


RHS

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## marih (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes but I can't find contact info for that lodge. Plus. I wanted to know if there was anything I need to do before petitioning this lodge. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## tomasball (Mar 30, 2013)

Are you wanting to join a lodge of the Grand Lodge of Texas, or the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas?  Either way, the grand lodge website has a section showing contact information for all the lodges.


----------



## marih (Mar 30, 2013)

(grand lodge of Texas)The only contact info for that lodge is an Email that isn't in use anymore. Plus I was in a clandestine lodge. But when I discovered that it was I left. Can I still become a regular mason

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## marih (Mar 30, 2013)

If anyone has any information they can give me I'd really appreciate it.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## QuarryMan (Mar 30, 2013)

Greetings I am familiar with that international free and accepted masons and yes they are clandestine you need to go to a local lodge in your area and inquire not just the Grand lodge


----------



## tomasball (Mar 30, 2013)

If you are up front about it, and give the lodge you are petitioning a document showing you left the clandestine body, you should be treated just like any other first time petitioner.  As for contacting them, if the email isn't working, I would use the PO box shown on their listing.  Alternatively, you could keep an eye on their building, and if you see a meeting going on, drop by.

Tom Ball


----------



## marih (Mar 30, 2013)

Ok, thank you for the info. What kind of document do I need to get?

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## tomasball (Mar 30, 2013)

You say you left the clandestine lodge.  Did they give you any written acknowledgement that they didn't consider you a member any more?  If they don't have a formal method of withdrawing from their membership, then I think a copy of a registered letter sent by you to the clandestine lodge might be good enough.


----------



## marih (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you all for the help, this is a brotherhood I can be proud of.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## John Schnitz (Apr 6, 2013)

There is farmersville lodge #214 . Its recognized by the Grandlodge of Texas.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## marih (Apr 6, 2013)

I will soon be petitioning the McKinney lodge. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## John Schnitz (Apr 6, 2013)

Awesome. You have all the info you need for that lodge. And have you spoke with anyone there.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## marih (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes I spoke with the WM and visited with quite a few of the members

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## John Schnitz (Apr 6, 2013)

Good luck my friend and be blessed.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## marih (Apr 6, 2013)

You as well, thank you all for the help.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## John Schnitz (Apr 6, 2013)

You are welcome.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## DJGurkins (Apr 9, 2013)

Good luck wit your petition.


----------

